

Ask HN: Kickass iOS/Mobile Dev Company needed - samstave

HN:<p>My company has a spin off application that we built an engineering prototype of that does indoor location (patent pending) and we have several very large tech companies in the bay interested in being the first client.<p>I have a spec and UI, mocks and story boards for the next client. We will be partnering with a dev consultancy to build the initial product and also build this out to a stand alone company.<p>There is a server, mobile client and 3rd party API integration required to build this.<p>Any HNers in the SFBay that have an iOS dev company similar to Pivital Labs that would be interested in quoting the work. (Must be a team - this is not a single developer type project)
======
hobonumber1
You could check out Lift (<http://takethelift.com>)

